# EMI Filter



## zihuatanejo (Dec 16, 2013)

hi guys,
i would like to ask a question : i see many pcb circuit for CFL PCB , LED Driver PCB , lots of people talks about EMI filter, i little bit searched about it , so far i know about it ; it consists of a choke coil and sometimes with a capacitor, so my question is when i look a pcb how can i easily understand that whether exist a EMI Filter or not in PCB,
thanks in advance..


----------

